# Duck Boat paint job



## Schlaug (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, here it goes, after a long Michigan winter reading how to paint a boat, my son and I are going to give this thing a try. I will keep the thread updated with photos when I can. Any suggestions along the way, please let me know!
Thanks.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 20, 2012)

I pre cut all of my own stencils out of cardboard. Reed grass on one, bark strips on another. Hand fulls of tall yard grass to paint through. If you look through my post hystory you can see the whole process I did my Lund in last year.


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

My boat was already medium green, then made stencils 3' wide from hardboard and applied the camo pattern with paint cans.


----------



## Schlaug (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice project RedNeckWino. If mine turns out half as nice, I will be happy. After seeing your motor painted and how well they look together, I will now paint my motor against my sons advice. Still undecided on the color, have the primer, I will get the paint ordered soon.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Schlaug. If you remove to alum, you will need self etching primer so the top paint sticks. If you are also doing the outside of the boat, and previuosly painted.
Use scotchbrite pads and rough it up, clean with either mineral spirits or acetone and repaint.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Does etching primer/paint stick well to existing paint? I am going to paint my boat and I don't really wanna sand the entire boat. I'm not looking for a show boat either, just something different.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Schlaug (Mar 3, 2010)

I would assume a paint over with a light sanding is a much quicker task, opposed to bare aluminum, if you have a base coat that adheres well already. Should have great results as long as your original paint is bonded well.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Schlaug. Correct .Do not remove More paint scratch it and paint. You got rememer this a duck boat.
And don't paint the bottom of the boat.
Also when painting keep in garage or shade. 70 degrees is the best. don't paint in the sun.
The longer it takes to dry the better. Adhesion


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

I never really hunt by my boat, but I think a dark camo will not blend in to too many areas.


----------



## Schlaug (Mar 3, 2010)

mi duckdown, funny you say don't paint the bottom. I just got done with sanding and gave it a good vinegar solution bath. I was looking at it upside down and figured no reason to paint the bottom, I will just make a tape line below the bow and leave it alone.

Water Hazard, I agree with the dark camo, maybe it would be good in open water where dark colors are needed, but it sounds like we hunt alike, push the boat in the weeds and stand away from it. That's why I went with Parker's Tan paint, I can will add some stencil painting later on.
Now just waiting for the paint and primer to arrive and a nice day to spray.


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

Everything you need to know you can get from Lou Tisch at Lock stock and barrel...I followed his informative instructions and 12 years later it is still holding up...GREAT paints for duck boats...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Schlaug said:


> ...That's why I went with Parker's Tan paint


I was going to say I painted my last little deep V with a tan that I bought at Gander in the big gallon size. I believe it was HS brand. But just cleaned the boat well, dumped the paint in a wagner power painter and went to town. It worked great. It was the perfect color to match the water out on Saginaw Bay.

I'm not a fan of stencils and other designs. I kind of equate it to the newer realistic and pretty decoys, which IMO are made to sell decoys to hunters, not to fool ducks. Same thing applies to boats to me. As long as it tucks into some cover and is reasonably hidden, I'm good.


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

Remember, a duck or goose (sorry JD, have to include them) is looking at your boat from overhead, not at water level. All that fancy camo impresses other hunters but you gain more by making sure the interior is not reflective and don't leave your pfd's visible. Camo netting over a dull grass or tan works great. Try to match water/bottom color.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

just ducky said:


> I'm not a fan of stencils and other designs. I kind of equate it to the newer realistic and pretty decoys, which IMO are made to sell decoys to hunters, not to fool ducks. Same thing applies to boats to me. As long as it tucks into some cover and is reasonably hidden, I'm good.


That's why rental rider painted his to look like a massy ferguson chopping corn and I'm painting mine to look like city park.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

sswhitelightning said:


> That's why rental rider painted his to look like a massy ferguson chopping corn and I'm painting mine to look like city park.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


and if you're hunting trash chickens (right Bud?), then make the boat look like a golf cart...good to go :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Quackaddicted said:


> ... Try to match water/bottom color.


You said in one short sentence what I meant to say in my long winded, multi line post! :lol:

And I agree that a bit of camo netting comes in handy. I even have one that's kind of cornfield color for hunting the corn strips.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

just ducky said:


> You said in one short sentence what I meant to say in my long winded, multi line post! :lol:
> 
> And I agree that a bit of camo netting comes in handy. I even have one that's kind of cornfield color for hunting the corn strips.


 
For Shiawassee leave it flashing silver. If they try to pinch you on the cut, leave the boat sitting in the cut and move down. The boat can also be a tool for directing ducks to where you want them.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Water_Hazard said:


> For Shiawassee leave it flashing silver. If they try to pinch you on the cut, leave the boat sitting in the cut and move down. The boat can also be a tool for directing ducks to where you want them.


ya know what Matt, I've thought about parking my boat out in the open cut to screw those "cut huggers", but thought it would hurt my own chances too. Guess I'll keep that trick in my bag for next time it happens


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

just ducky said:


> and if you're hunting trash chickens (right Bud?), then make the boat look like a golf cart...good to go :evilsmile


Excellent idea, unless they are used to you chasing them with a pitching wedge and in that case my avoid the golf cart paint scheme.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

sswhitelightning said:


> Excellent idea, unless they are used to you chasing them with a pitching wedge and in that case my avoid the golf cart paint scheme.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Try dressing like Bill Murray in Caddyshack...they'll think you're after gophers instead :evilsmile


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Water_Hazard said:


> For Shiawassee leave it flashing silver. If they try to pinch you on the cut, leave the boat sitting in the cut and move down. The boat can also be a tool for directing ducks to where you want them.


I've always found that, several strategically placed aluminum foil pie pans hanging from mono work the best! The flash the pans get when the pans blow in the wind is a killer on flaring birds. I can't believe I just gave away my secret. I normally charge for these lil tid-bits of info. LMAO I'm telling the truth I have used this before and IT DOES WORK WELL! :lol:

If you do it right, the guys who camp out in the hole for days by keeping someone there night and day to keep it, will not even know they are being deployed until after the season of lack luster waterfowl hunting has ended, in the best hole in the marsh...................:coolgleam
Smoke :evil:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smoke said:


> I've always found that, several strategically placed aluminum foil pie pans hanging from mono work the best! The flash the pans get when the pans blow in the wind is a killer on flaring birds. I can't believe I just gave away my secret. I normally charge for these lil tid-bits of info. LMAO I'm telling the truth I have used this before and IT DOES WORK WELL! :lol:
> 
> If you do it right, the guys who camp out in the hole for days by keeping someone there night and day to keep it, will not even know they are being deployed until after the season of lack luster waterfowl hunting has ended, in the best hole in the marsh...................:coolgleam
> Smoke :evil:


You should write a book Todd..."Smoke's tips for blindsiding the competition". Probably make enough to quit your day job :evilsmile


----------



## Schlaug (Mar 3, 2010)

Here it is, I think it turned out well, the paint arrived today and I had to get at it.

Just Ducky, I have been thinking about your idea of leaving it without the stencils, the more I look at it, I think your right, it will look pretty dull when its all together, exactly what I am after. Maybe I can add some stencil work in a season or two when it gets dinged up.
Thanks for all of the ideas from everyone. Hopefully it will last for a couple of seasons, I spent a lot of time on the prep work part of it, the painting was a breeze compared to the rest.
I will add another picture of a before and after when I get the motor on this weekend.

Is it opening day yet?


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

If you did a good job of preping, it should last a long time. I did my canoe 30 YEARS ago and still good other than some minor scratches. Was my only duck boat 'til I went to a winch rig 5 years ago. Still got it though.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Dandy job on the boat, it looks real nice. It's all about the prep work when doing these projects on aluminum. Like was mentioned earlier, "if you prepped it right" it will last a long time with minimal maintenance. 
Smoke


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Camoflage has nothing to do with matching your surroundings. It has everything to do with not appearing as a threat.

If I want to hide my Jeep, I'm not going to put camo all over it. I'm going to park it where one would expect to see a Jeep, like in a parking lot. 

Shot mallards in December one time on Lake Michigan from the back of my 215 Four Winns Cuddy anchored in the middle of no where with a drake and hen decoy upwind and to the side. Fished all morning and watched the layout / boat blind guys get shunned like crazy as the birds flew right over us while we trolled. So we went home and grabbed some gear, back out and got some ducks.

I have noticed over the last few springs the long tails are much more boat wary then they used to be. Used to troll right through the flocks, often bumping them with planer boards. Now they start head bobbing at 100+ yards.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

boat looks great! nice job.


----------



## Schlaug (Mar 3, 2010)

Before and after pics, paint seems to have set up nice, dulled down a lot. Happy with Parker paint products, easy to work with, had to thin it, it was pretty thick, but sprayed well after I found the right consistency.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

That rig now looks almost exactly like the old deep V mirrocraft that I painted and used on the bay. I wouldn't do a thing more to it...JMO.


----------

